

Alternatives to HipChat - casebash

Are there any alternatives to HipChat? In particular, I&#x27;m looking for lightweight chat clients that support both individual and group chats, and that have a simple user interface. It&#x27;d also be nice to have a native client for Mac
======
noinput
I use
[https://github.com/kandanapp/kandan](https://github.com/kandanapp/kandan) at
the office with my team. Easy to roll on a free Heroku instance and the
pricetag is hard to beat.

------
simantel
We just started using Slack, which I've been enjoying quite a bit:
[https://slack.com/](https://slack.com/)

------
rgacote
We've been experimenting with unison.com. \- easy sign-up. \- no charge for
outside vendors/clients/contractors brought into chats. \- multi-threaded
rooms (vs. one long chat).

Web-based with native iPhone and Android clients (no native iPad client, which
would be nice). Fairly simple web interface. Good feedback and integration
into notifications.

------
krrishd
Check out [http://hackerchat.im](http://hackerchat.im)

It offers anonymous chat, a console in the chat box, the option to use wget to
pull up websites within the chat, pull up xkcd's by simply typing xkcd
{xkcdNumber}, and other cool stuff like that.

------
teh_klev
I wish the Stack Exchange folks would open source their chat app and/or
provide as a service alongside Trello (perhaps with the same payment model).
We use HipChat here, it's ok, but SE chat is pretty awesome.

------
joshcrowder
We've been using [https://www.flowdock.com/](https://www.flowdock.com/)
recommend it highly

------
davidwells
Checkout [https://hall.com/](https://hall.com/) its super slick

